# Infinity Wrap Free Knitting Pattern from NobleKnits



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

http://blog.nobleknits.com/2013/01/infinity-wrap-free-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty, but what do you do with your arms?


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

It winds up around your shoulders like a shoulder wrap.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I found lots of other free patterns that I want to try out. Many thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I can see some posbilities and usage of different yarns and colors. Very interestingg I have downloaded this.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering about the arms also. Come in handy when the grandchildren come to visit. Aren't I mean. Ha ha


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Good idea! I think I could use that on my grandson! Lol!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hum....hadn't thought about that one !


Nelly 58 said:


> I was wondering about the arms also. Come in handy when the grandchildren come to visit. Aren't I mean. Ha ha


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Pretty - but I would think it would a little awkward to wear if you needed to move you arms....


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Lots of other free patterns there, too. I have to admit that I got a chuckle from the comments about grandkids. You mean I wouldn't have to put everything up before they visited?


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Next winter (it's summer here) I might just knit myself one! I also had to chuckle when I read the grandkids comments. We are a wicked lot, he he he. Hannet


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Woefkins said:


> Thanks for the link. Next winter (it's summer here) I might just knit myself one! I also had to chuckle when I read the grandkids comments. We are a wicked lot, he he he. Hannet


I agree.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Pretty, but what do you do with your arms?


I laughed at your question? It should be called a Mummy Wrap.


----------

